# (A) Timeless Memories sucht dich! (Garrosh/Nozdormu/Shattrath)



## Rireri (26. August 2017)

Hallo liebe World of Warcraft Community,

diese Membersuche spricht die ruhigen, gelassenen, entspannten aber auch Tatkräftigen Leute an.

Timeless Memories

Um Euch einen kleinen Einblick zu gewähren, wer wir überhaupt sind, werde ich mal etwas über uns erzählen.

Timeless Memories wurde vor mehreren Jahren auf Shattrath ins Leben gerufen. Anfangs waren wir eine recht kleine Gilde, bis wir die Mitgliedersuche starteten - der Hype vom klassichen World of Warcraft kam uns hierbei zu Gute, denn wir waren eine recht Erfolgreiche Levelstopgilde der Allianz.
Die Reihen füllten sich - weit über 60 Leute tümmelten sich in unserer Gilde - Ich selbst war natürlich ein schurkischer Teil davon. Die Monate vergingen wie im Fluge, die Bosse lagen im Staub - einer nach dem anderen. Wir hatten viel Spaß, den ein oder anderen Abend bis spät in der Nacht gespielt.

Wir zogen jede Woche gegen Ragnaros, Lord Neferius, C'thun, Lady Vashj, Magtheridon und weitere Bösewichte in den Krieg.. Die Mitglieder wurden
weniger - WoD näherte sich - das Sommerloch lichtete unsere Reihen.

_Nun - mehr als ein Jahr später - längst vergangener Tage - Suchen wir, Timeless Memories, erneut die Bereitschaft der Allianz._

Wir sind derzeit im Wiederaufbau, benötigen somit jegliche Unterstüztung. Wir suchen in erster Linie aktive Spieler - zukünftige Raid- & Klassenleiter sowie Personen mit gewissem Klassenverständnis für die aktuellen Raids.

Wir versuchen im PvE- und PvP Bereich aktiv zu werden, ggf. wollen wir auch versuchen den "alten" Ritus von Timeless Memories aufleben zu lassen, indem wir erneut, als Event, durchgeplante Levelstops einbauen - diesbezüglich Berücksichtigt in erster Linie das Hauptvorankommen der Gilde im aktuellen Inhalt des Spiels.

Dies soll als _Alternativ-Spielmethode_ gelten. (maximaler Input für maximalen Output) - dies schließt *1.* Zusammenhalt *2.* Spielspaß *3.* Erfolge *4.* Transmog-Gear und last but not least *5.* Spielern die Möglichkeit einräumen, längst vergangen Inhalt (trotz diverser Spielveränderungen - sei es technischer und/oder mechanischer Natur) nochmal zu spielen oder überhaupt mal "anzuspielen". Hierbei werden spezielle Ränge für Levelstopcharaktäre eingerichtet - Discord, ggf. Forum u.ä. werden hierbei ebenfalls zur Hilfe genommen.

Habt Ihr interesse an einer organisierten Gildenleitung - die mit Herzblut den Mitgliedern der Gilde beisteht - den Zusammenhalt wahrt?
Möchtet Ihr Euch engagieren in einer Gilde etwas zu bewegen, Leistung zu bringen - und gleichermaßen Abzuverlangen?

Dann meldet Euch bei uns!
Timeless Memories, Shattrath, die Allianz

Neusen #2362
Kriki #2500


----------



## Patiekrice (26. August 2017)

He! In der Gilde habe ich mal gespielt.


----------

